# TNT Snip's Spinach Lasagna with Mint.



## Snip 13 (Jan 16, 2013)

I love making this when I'm not in the mood for meat but need something fresh that is still hearty enough for a main meal.


(280gr)10 ounces of lasagna sheets
2 tbsps of olive oil
1 medium onion chopped
2 cloves of garlic crushed
(600gr)1.32 lbs of frozen spinach (thawed and squeezed dry)
1 tsp of grated lemon zest
(425gr) 20 ounces of ricotta cheese
(450gr) 20.8 ounces of smooth low fat cottage cheese
(100gr) 3.5 ounces of grated parmesan
2 large eggs (beaten)
(150gr) 5.2 ounces of mustard spinach (mustard greens) young leaves!
(60gr) 2 ounces of chopped fresh mint
1tsp of salt
1 tsp of cracked black pepper

Preheat oven to 356F or 180C. Cook the lasagna sheets in a large pot of boiling salted water till al dente. Drain well.

In a large frying pan heat half of the olive oil over medium heat. Add the onion and garlic and cook until the onion is soft and translucent. Add the spinach, mustard greens and lemon zest and cook for about 5 mins. Transfer to a large bowl. Mix the ricotta, cottage cheese, the eggs, mint, salt, pepper and 2/3 of the parmesan well with the spinach.

Line a greased 9x12 inch lasagna dish with a layer of the lasagna sheets, then a third of the spinach mix and continue to do so till you've used up all the lasagna and spinach. Sprinkle with the remainder of the parmesan.

Bake for about 20 mins or until the lasagna is set.

Variation: I sometimes add thin slices of tomato on top or add a few pieces of torn fresh buffalo mozzarella.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 16, 2013)

This sounds very tasty Snip, thanks for sharing


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 16, 2013)

My pleasure  Hope you like it!


----------

